# System error 1790 has occurred - the network logon failed



## JohnBowen (Jun 12, 2021)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Check the system date and time to see if both are accurate.


----------



## JohnBowen (Jun 12, 2021)

Yes both time and date are correct. Issue was related to root certificate. I went to root certificate vendor, downloaded it and installed it under local machine>Trusted Root Certificate. That fixed it.


----------

